# where can i find these plants?



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

i want to find some glosso or some HC around the mckinney/frisco/allen/plano area.. where could i find any of these?


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Dallas North Aquarium usually has HC.


----------



## adroit (Dec 29, 2009)

The Fish Gallery usually has some HC too


----------



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

i found two huge pots of it at plano pets


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

nice find, I was gonna say I have a tiny bit of it.


----------

